# Bluefish Bisque / chowder?



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, it's a well known fact that I'm not much of a cook, though after 40 years of C&R fishing, I did start keeping and cooking a few last year.........tasty stuff.
But anyway, I was recently at a party where I really didn't know anyone (the best kind) and some had brought a pot of what he called fish bisque. It was thick, creamy and oh so rich, I mean it was really good.
I meant to talk to the guy, but to many :beer: got in the way..............
I did overhear him say that he "just added bluefish to the can/box". Maybe he said that he just added bluefish to the recipe. 

I'd like to give this a whirl, any ideas??


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Well probably need to start with a base.......i use coquina clams for broth..if thats not an option i would usr shrimp shells to start your broth...then you can add cream..potatoes some cornstarch salt pepper cayenne..get the flavor your looking for and then add your fish


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Another "kinda" quick chowder uses canned potato soup or clam chowder (think Campbell's Chunky or Progresso). Saute chopped onions, celery and garlic in butter until translucent, then add your seafood juices (like the liquor from oysters, or a broth made from shrimp shells like Surfmom suggested, from boiled fish bones, or you can use canned or bottled seafood broths). Bring to a simmer, then add the fish/seafood. Cover and cook 2-3 minutes until fish is opaque (don't overcook), then add your canned soup to the mix (I use 2 cans). Season with black pepper, cayenne, Old Bay or any seafood seasoning (careful with using salt as soup and salted butter has more than enough), heat through, then add 1/2 cup cream or half & half (DO NOT BOIL). You can add sherry too (not cooking sherry...use the real thing) at the end for a nice touch. Yummy!

Sometimes I make seafood chowder this way using crabmeat, shrimp, fish and sometimes clams. Even yummier


----------

